# 28" mega front tire wobble



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

has anyone ever had tires mounted and have them wobble so bad you can see them actually wobble side to side .My back tires run perfectly straight but both front ones wobble like they are not beaded properly thinking about having them broke down, maybe spun around on the rim and re sealed (((( 28" Megas)))) The front end is all tight tie rods, wheel bearings ect It rode great with the zillas I sapped tires on same rims, put them on bolted up and both front tires shake side to side . you can actually see them when you run it down the road and you feel it side to side in the handle bars
Thanks In Advance


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a set of XTRs do that so bad it would shake the bars out of my hands over 38. It had bead issues too that were fixed but still did it. I found setting the toe to zero helped a lot. Some times it is called cow-towing. This is when one side loads up pulling inward and releases as the other side starts. This goes back and forth and feels like a shake. One way you can tell if this is the case is watch each front fender. If its cow-towing, it will dip and pup back up and the front end will look like its rocking very fast. Large-lugged tires are bad about this. If its bead or just out of round tires, it looks like just a shake. So find some smoother road or hard pack and see.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I had a set of XTRs do that so bad it would shake the bars out of my hands over 38. It had bead issues too that were fixed but still did it. I found setting the toe to zero helped a lot. Some times it is called cow-towing. This is when one side loads up pulling inward and releases as the other side starts. This goes back and forth and feels like a shake. One way you can tell if this is the case is watch each front fender. If its cow-towing, it will dip and pup back up and the front end will look like its rocking very fast. Large-lugged tires are bad about this. If its bead or just out of round tires, it looks like just a shake. So find some smoother road or hard pack and see.


And more great info from nmkawierider.


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for the info I find that if i run down a paved road even at speeds 15mph it looks like I have really bad bent rims lol right side more then the left I was running my 26 in zillas on the same rims with not even a slight vibration at any speed same day i put the megas on and thats when the bad wobble started almost like all the wheel nuts are loose


----------



## opcruzer (Sep 1, 2011)

I have 28" mega mayhems on itp wheels and the run fine, but my raceline mamba wheels and street tires are real picky and need to be torqued once or twice after you mount them to make sure they stay tight. I would recommend breaking them down and half a turn on the wheel.

You also have to watch out because of the lug pattern anything below 8-10mph and the whole machine wobbles, but once you get above that they are fine.


----------

